# Hello all wild campers



## Hymer Duck (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm very new to this site but I've looked around and it looks great and informative. I've already asked question about Bourton/Stow area, Glos for a trip almost immediately, so cheers for any replies and your time.


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi there and a warm welcome to the site, They are a friendly and helpful bunch and I doubt you will have to wait to long before someone helps with your enquiry


----------



## Trevor (Feb 27, 2008)

Hymer Duck said:


> I'm very new to this site but I've looked around and it looks great and informative. I've already asked question about Bourton/Stow area, Glos for a trip almost immediately, so cheers for any replies and your time.



HELLO


----------



## sundown (Feb 27, 2008)

hi hymer duck,
sorry I cant answer your question about Bourton/Stow area 
but I can welcome you to wildcamping.
enjoy the site!


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome to wildcamping, you will enjoy.


----------



## Hymer Duck (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome. Yes I am proud owner of an old hymer - 1987 on a Fiat Ducato.


----------



## Hymer Duck (Feb 28, 2008)

Trevor 
Your artwork made me laugh! Impressed. Just realised I've not signed any of my messages so far, still getting used to this.
Regards John


----------



## Trevor (Feb 28, 2008)

Hymer Duck said:


> Trevor
> Your artwork made me laugh! Impressed. Just realised I've not signed any of my messages so far, still getting used to this.
> Regards John



No worries John mate, you got to learn to walk before you can run. take it easy.


----------

